# OG WHITE WALL MACHINE FOR SALE



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

$5000 CASH NEW IT WAS $11500 DONT NEED IT ANY MORE IM OUT MY LOSE IS YOUR GAIN MAKE GOOD PROFITS AND HAVE THE WHOLE HOOD COMING TO YOU EVEN OTHER SHOPS FOR THEM CUSTOM CUT 13 15 16 INCH I USED TO EVEN CUT LOW PROFILE 205 50 15 WITH A GANGSTER WHITE :biggrin: IT WILL CUT A SET OF 13 INCH IN ABOUT 10 MIN


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 14 2011, 06:23 PM~19870052
> *$5000 CASH NEW IT WAS $11500  DONT NEED IT ANY MORE IM OUT MY LOSE IS YOUR GAIN MAKE GOOD PROFITS AND HAVE THE WHOLE HOOD COMING TO YOU EVEN OTHER SHOPS FOR THEM CUSTOM CUT 13 15 16 INCH  I USED TO EVEN CUT LOW PROFILE 205 50 15 WITH A GANGSTER WHITE  :biggrin: IT WILL CUT A SET OF 13 INCH IN ABOUT 10 MIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: BAD ASS...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

why not post some actual pics of the machine


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Feb 14 2011, 08:38 PM~19871492
> *why not post some actual pics of the machine
> *


x2 and pics of tires you've done :wow:


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

so does it make white walls or just make your skinny whites into wide whites ?


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

its the same machine i justed painted it silver and yes it cuts and makes white walls even vouges gold strip coker tire uses this it cost 11gzzzzzzzzzz new :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Feb 14 2011, 09:38 PM~19871492
> *why not post some actual pics of the machine
> *


x2 I don't see anyone dishing out that kind of cash without even seeing a bunch of clear pics of what they're actually paying for. Info like manufacturer, model #, model year, etc......

Sure would be nice to have though :biggrin:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 16 2011, 08:36 PM~19888498
> *x2  I don't see anyone dishing out that kind of cash without even seeing a bunch of clear pics of what they're actually paying for.  Info like manufacturer, model #, model year, etc......
> 
> Sure would be nice to have though :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

oldsmobilefanatic??


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

whoever has money will talk im cant find no serial num this machine cant even be found homies the man that used to make them died and the son will not make none any more he has the patent rights


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

post some actual tires that this machine has done


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

x100...
i have seen ppl do them with a sanding disk...seen them done with homemade machines..nobody is going to pay good money unless u can show a video of it at work or unless u find a fat trafficer with too much money


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaha i know how bad you want to see it 
in action but i cant post video trust me this is the baddest white wall machine around
point blank


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 19 2011, 05:36 PM~19911524
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahahaha  i know how bad you want to see it
> in action but i cant post video  trust me this is the baddest white wall machine around
> point blank
> *



why can't you post video? or pic at least of the actual machine?


----------



## low1loaded (May 4, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but.....is this machine still available ?


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Topic dead for 6 years homie. I doubt it was ever available


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

use a flapper disc on a grinder, takes about 10min per tire, do it while its on the car, dont even need to spin it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that's way expensive.

the machine I've used was a small almost handheld that bolted on to the lug nuts and went perfectly around the wheel....


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Got mine done at a little family owned place been around for 80 years. Pretty sure they didn't have a machine this big.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

for real that big ass thing better balance tires and do some other shit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> use a flapper disc on a grinder, takes about 10min per tire, do it while its on the car, dont even need to spin it
> View attachment 1964529


X2. And get the flap disc that has holes in it to allow you to see how far you're cutting as you go. 

You can start with a dremmel to mark a perfect line so they don't look like wobbly eggs when driving. Here's an old setup I rigged together just to try on some roll outs. Just make sure the rod in the center plate is dead center.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That set I did I just sanded til the white stopped on the inner and outer and it was a straight line anyway.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Jahlg said:


> Got mine done at a little family owned place been around for 80 years. Pretty sure they didn't have a machine this big.


Recently? If so hm n where at


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

low1loaded said:


> I know this is an old post, but.....is this machine still available ?


 I still got it and use it


----------

